# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  New MLM bussines!!!

## lukja

Our product can save you up to 14% on gas, diesel or biodiesel and it reduces the emissions up to 70%. Take a look at my site www.lukja.myffi.biz. If you are intrested join in and have part of Europe underneath you.  If you got some questions skype me:  lukaszwalczak1983   or e-mail me: lukaszzloty@gmail.com

ps. forgive me my english  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

It is my hope that this area will not just be a source of adverts for various MLM programs, but rather a discussion area on the merits of each system.

Lukja - when you get a chance, would you take a moment to outline here the main features of your system.

----------


## lukja

The Power Pay Plan is a unique binary compensation program created for the purpose of introducing people to the powerful products FFI sells. The weekly commissions you earn are based on your right-side and left-side Group Sales Volume (GSV) points accumulated in your left-side and right-side downline organizations. FFI pays you weekly commissions on sales volume with no limit to the number of levels you can earn on. You are paid based on the Group Sales Volume points being accumulated with 1/3 of the Group Sales Volume on the weaker side and 2/3 of the Group Sales Volume on the stronger side. You are paid on the sales volume of your downline Distributors. The income you receive from FFI is based on your ability to retail FFIÃ¢â¬â¢s powerful products to your customers, as well as your ability to build an organization of Distributors, who retail the products and build an organization of their own Distributors.  


 I hope it is enough  :Smile:

----------


## thebanman

Greetings all, 

A very large MLM business in the States, Nu Skin Enterprises, is launching in SA in June 2007. 

I was contacted by a friend in CPT asking if I would like to help with finding the leadership required to sustain this business in South Africa. 

The Company website is http://www.nuskinenterprises.com

Take a look and let me know if this is something you might be interested in. 

You can contact me at bryan.banfield@gmail.com

----------


## thebanman

The main features of the Nu Skin Opportunity can be view at this link:

http://www.nuskinenterprises.com/en/...orate-overview

----------


## duncan drennan

Members may want to refer to this, http://www.mlm-thetruth.com/NuSkin'sNaughtyNumbers.htm, regarding Nu Skin.

----------


## thebanman

Thanks for that dsd, 

Enjoyed the read!

----------


## dianezenga

Hi Everyone, from Little Rhody (RI) I am new here to this forum and I am happy to have found it.  I have been reading some of the posts and I know I am going to learn a lot.  Nice to have some like-minded people to communicate with.  Not everyone understands the sometimes crazy world of us MLM'ers.  Diane :Smile:

----------

